# Possibly getting a Jack Russell Terrier...in apartment



## chad711 (May 24, 2010)

Hello,

I was going to surprise my girlfriend with this dog soon. I personally would like to get a English bulldog but that is another story! 

Any way she had one of these (Jack Russell) before and misses it so much. I know if I get her this she will be so happy. My only concern is we will be living in a apartment for another year. I heard these things are a little high strung and need to get out a lot. We will be on the first floor so taking the dog out isn't the problem. Park is across the street too so fun time over there is no issue either. However there will be times when I am at work and she is too and I will only be able to let the dog out during my lunch hour until we are home. We work banker hours. Would like to know how are these dogs when left alone in a apartment? It's fairly large, 1300 sq ft.


----------



## BorderGal (Nov 29, 2008)

Have you both discussed getting a dog soon and she has absolutely said that she really really wants another dog NOW..and you've both talked about how you will manage, etc???? Are you set up in the apartment for the dog or do you have supplies stashed away in a storage shed and cupboards?

Where is this dog coming from? Breeder? Rescue? Are you getting a puppy or an adult dog???

Personally, I think surprising someone with a dog is a bad idea 99.9% of the time. If she has totally expressly said that she wants a dog now, I would surprise her with a gift certificate from the Breeder, Shelter, Rescue and both of you should pick out the dog together.

As for being in an apartment, you need to make sure to have a dog-proof area, plenty of exercise before and after work as well as the lunch breaks. I'm sure you have verified that a dog is ok as far as your lease. Some apartments (as well as rental houses) will also require an additional pet deposit.


----------



## chad711 (May 24, 2010)

I know she wants this dog very much. My concerns are not there. I'm more interested in knowing about this particular dog and the enviroment I am in. 

Thanks


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Don't surprise someone with the gift of a dog. A Jack Russell can be like the surprise gift of 3 dogs. They can be raised in apartments--especially by someone familiar with the breed--but it has to be something everybody concerned is 100% ready and willing to do.

Unless your interested in some post gift-puppy luvin', and then an angry break up a short time later. Then it's a great plan.


----------



## BorderGal (Nov 29, 2008)

You've twice used the words "this dog"...do I take that to mean that you both have seen and picked a particular dog that she said she really wants or does that mean "this breed of dog"?? 

I'm not judging your girlfriend, and I don't know the extent of her dog experience, so I don't want something to sound negative...it's just part of watching dogs end up in the wrong place for the wrong reason....so something to keep in mind is that this JRT is not going to be just like the one she had. If she's raised lots of dogs that should not be a problem...if she is just missing the dog she had as a kid or that passed and she wants to replace it, that could be a problem.

I still think it's a bad idea to surprise her with the physical dog. Might be better to surprise her with the idea, get your place ready together and then go get the dog together.,,maybe more fun and certainly better for the dog to come home to a dog-ready environment.
Also would be good, if at all possible, if you both could have different lunch breaks so the dog would have an extra session of exercise and also more settling in time. 

Either way it sounds like you are pretty determined to do this, so I know everyone on the forum will help you as much as possible with advice and I just wish you the best of luck that it will work out for both of you and the dog as a forever family.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow. Good luck.

I mean, this COULD end up being okay, but it seems like the possibility of it ending up being a disaster is pretty large. JRT's are one of the last breeds I would ever recommend to apartment dwellers. I know it can work, but phew, I'm scared for you.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

meggels said:


> Wow. Good luck.
> 
> I mean, this COULD end up being okay, but it seems like the possibility of it ending up being a disaster is pretty large. JRT's are one of the last breeds I would ever recommend to apartment dwellers. I know it can work, but phew, I'm scared for you.


I personally don't feel it is the home that matters at all. In fact, I lived in a one bedroom 1,000 sq. ft. apartment with Smalls and Jack (need I point out he's a Norwegian Elkhound?) and we had absolutely no problems. But my dogs also got the exercise and mental stimulation they needed.


----------



## nainai0585 (Jan 30, 2010)

I own 2 JRT. A 2 yr old and a 14 week old. The one thing I need to stress, with jacks and with any other breed actually, is the need to train. Train, train, train, and keep training. Even when you think they know everything, go over it again.
Also I stress the fact of the need to run! Everyday at least once a day, usually twice though, my adult is out running full speed for at least an hour in an appropriate area. I find it keeps her calm and quiet in the house. The 14 week old just enjoys the walk...at this time.
Also be aware that your dog may be a barker, my adult definitely is with ANYONE who comes to the door. So I can just imagine what it would be like in an apartment.

Good luck.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry if people seem negative about the surprise issue. Lots of surprise puppies end up unwanted, or rehomed, etc., so people here are sensitive to that. 
HOWEVER, our first pup, Harper, was a surprise, kind of. We had talked about getting a puppy, and were in the process of planning a move from an apartment to a house (in a few months). We had even talked about puppy names! 
Then, my bf had a breeder friend that just happened to have puppies available, so I got Harper for Christmas! So, we hadn't necessarily planned when we were going to get a puppy, but we had researched it, and it just worked out to be in time for Christmas.
It sounds like you all have talked about getting this puppy, and you are going to surprise her by purchasing it for her?
Apartments can be hard, but I agree with the poster that said training can make all the difference! JRTs do tend to bark and need lots of activity. Remember that mental stimulation is important, too!
Good luck!


----------



## Cali_KBR (Feb 15, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I personally don't feel it is the home that matters at all. In fact, I lived in a one bedroom 1,000 sq. ft. apartment with Smalls and Jack (need I point out he's a Norwegian Elkhound?) and we had absolutely no problems. But my dogs also got the exercise and mental stimulation they needed.


I agree with this.. I currently have a border collie and an Aussie in a smaller than 1000 sq ft apt. They are happy, healthy, and well behaved, but thats because they are given constant mental and physical stimulation. I have also had a pitbull, an aussie/bc mix, the bc, and the aussie all in one apartment together (though this was for a short time). I imagine having a JRT will be similar. :] haha. (kidding... sort of.)

As long as you do your research- and I mean REALLY do your research- you should be fine. It's possible. Not easy, but possible.
Go to some dog shows, find the JRT breeders, and talk to them. Most of them are going to try to talk you out of it (and these are people who love their breed!!). 

You may also consider a breed rescue- you could find a JRT or JRT Cross that is lower energy than the norm.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I think that if she already had a Jack and really misses it (and stated she wants another) a surprise is not a big deal. But like you said that is not the issue.


I have a JRT and we basically live in an apartment setting, although we have a house with a 13 acre yard  We have coyotes and therefore we can not let the dog out unsupervised and unleased EVER...and because our actually house part is on the third floor and I have two preschoolers I cant take her out all the time.

Anyways LOL I think that if you are able to spend ALOT of time training and excersising then an apartment is fine for a JRT...ours prefers to be where ever we are and is fine indoors alot of the time...she just bolts around the house alot chasing our other dog  And she is not a barker at all...unless she is on the deck and can see deer, quail, birds, etc LOL.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

I am a breeder of Jrts and have been for many years now, compete alot and I have also done jrt rescue and been on the Board of Directors for the National Breed Club. Jrts can live in apts if you have the right dog, done your training and don't expect it to be loose especially if it is a pup.

Jrts/Prts are first and foremost hunting dogs with all the drives that come with that. Ever seen a jrt chew through drywall to get a chipmunk? I have. A bored jrt is a distructive jrt for the most part until they are much older and quieter. They do require exercise and mental exercise. Socialization is a must and they can be trained to not bark but it takes dedication and knowledge.
99% of jrts in rescue are from backyard breeders, mills and pet stores, so please go to a good breeder. If you want help in that respect regardless of where you are, I can help by directing you to excellent breeders.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry....

THE JRT's I grew up knowing at the farm were working dogs. They would run the grounds, hunt on a daily basis (and sometimes be so kind to leave me a present) and go biserk when they smell or see something they want. There's no stopping them if they get locked on that item and take off after it.

I just worry about JRT's because I tink they are really not a dog for everyone, and living in an apartment kind of diminshes the chances of the dog being able to run free in a safe environment daily which to me, because of their needs, is important.

Just my honest opinion though


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

meggels said:


> Sorry....
> 
> THE JRT's I grew up knowing at the farm were working dogs. They would run the grounds, hunt on a daily basis (and sometimes be so kind to leave me a present) and go biserk when they smell or see something they want. There's no stopping them if they get locked on that item and take off after it.
> 
> ...


I have working jrts, meaning my dogs all hunt to live quarry in the earth. And no jrt should be left to run around the farm because if they have the right conformation and the instincts they will enter a live earth without the owner knowing. If they are allowed to be off leash (which mine are) they must have a solid recall and a solid off. Having said that, my dogs will call off from chasing squirrels (a game to them), wild turkeys, stock and chickens etc but I don't take the chance where settes (holes in the earth) are concerned, not sure I could call them off from entering a sette. Which is why I know where every sette (a sette is a hole/den in the earth btw) around my farm and the neighboring land. Also I walk every trial grounds for agility before I allow my dog/s off leash at the trial outside of the ring /warm up area, just in case. Because I don't carry tools with me to dig a dog out of the ground at agility trials lol.

It is so common for jrts to find trouble down in the earth with non working people that there is T.R.A.P.P.E.D. A group of experienced terrier people across N.A that will come and help people get their dog safely out of the earth. Because there are three reasons why a jrt doesn't come out of the earth on their own.
1-located and working quarry (usually you hear them baying and moving, good sign)
2-trapped or stuck
3-dead.

I agree jrts are not for everybody which is why so many of them end up in rescues. People have no clue that they are getting a hunting dog that is still bred to this day for hunting. That up until the last 50 yrs were never bred to be companion dogs. They are without doubt a high risk breed especially in the wrong hands or bred by the wrong hands and sold by the wrong hands. Because so many people tell prospective buyers what they want to hear instead of the truth about the breed.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

From my own experience of one dog, I'm not speaking for the entire breed... But if that was even what "most" JRT were like, then goodness no I'd never have one in an apartment again! *Whew*

They may be small and compact, but the energy and stamina of these little guys is quite impressive; If you can provide them with enough physical and mental exercise <each day> then I think it'd most likely work out favorable.

But that last statement there basically sums up dogs, period. Regardless of the breed, when you live in an apartment, you (almost) always have to shell out extra walks, trips to parks, and lively games... It's just some dogs have a more physical demand.

(I'm pretty sure all of that has been said already. )


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Welcome to TerrierWorld, home of the sometimes snarky, most often stubborn, highly spazzy, sneakily intelligent, garden destroying attention hogs of the dog world. 

I am TOTALLY a terrier person and i do not think i would appreciate a surprise terrier lol...

but you're going to do it sooo..good luck lol...and read up in the training forums....


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

nainai0585 said:


> Also be aware that your dog may be a barker, my adult definitely is with ANYONE who comes to the door. So I can just imagine what it would be like in an apartment.


Oh yes. I have a rat terrier and she goes insane if anyone has the nerve to walk up our driveway. Barks at anyone that dares to walk by on the sidewalk while she's in the house. And it's not just "woof woof" - it's high pitched "bow row row row rooooooo" with pacing. Definitely something to think about if you are going to be in an apartment.


----------



## Stephanie-Abel (May 18, 2010)

Hi Chad711,

On first reading your post I had the same concerns as the other posters - surprising someone with a dog can either go really well, or catastrophically bad!

But it seems that you have that part of the equation sorted.

When I was growing up, I had a Jack Russell dog (she was called Holly as we got her at Christmas time!). Jack Russell's are a fantastic breed and I would recommend them to anyone - if you have the room or are able to exercise them a lot.

And I mean A LOT. Our dog was crazy! Always running on all cylinders and going at 110% from daylight till dark (and sometimes after dark as well!).

So I think if you both really want one, then go for it but make sure that you are able to commit now to a lifetime of spending a lot of time exercising your dog.

I mean, all dogs should be loved and be given adequate time for exercise and companionship, however there are other breeds that may be more docile and 'easier' to care for if you can't commit to this right now.

If you do get the dog, then good luck! You won't be disappointed as they are awesome dogs!

Stephanie


----------



## elah42 (Feb 12, 2010)

One of my husband's coworkers got his mother a puppy for Mother's Day. He was sure she would absolutely love it.

Two days later my husband and I are now the proud owners of a puppy. Who pooped under the bed this morning. And, at 9 lbs, managed to break everything on the bathroom counter. Who chewed off a strap of my husband's sandal in 30 seconds.

My suggestion is slightly less romantic and much more practical. Go to the Microsoft Office website. Find a template for a coupon. Make her a puppy coupon - holder of this coupon is entitled to one puppy. Then go with her to pick a puppy out. 

If you decide to surprise her with a puppy, just make sure you have a backup plan.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

What concerns (maybe not the perfect word) me is the "she had one before" part. Growing up with one, from childhood through adulthood, is a very different thing from being solely responsible for a pup in a suboptimal environment. The right person could raise a happy, well adjusted Jack while living in a refrigerator carton, under a highway overpass. Actually, the 24/7 companionship of a homeless person would probably be better than leaving the pup crated for 10 hours while you're at work.


----------



## BorderGal (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, that was a concern I had also, as well as the OP really wanting an English Bulldog but willing to get a JRT to make his GF happy...either he's the most generous and giving person in the world (kinda sounds like it) or it could go badly getting a breed for someone when you really want something else.




Marsh Muppet said:


> What concerns (maybe not the perfect word) me is the "she had one before" part.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

LynnI said:


> I have working jrts, meaning my dogs all hunt to live quarry in the earth. And no jrt should be left to run around the farm because if they have the right conformation and the instincts they will enter a live earth without the owner knowing. If they are allowed to be off leash (which mine are) they must have a solid recall and a solid off. Having said that, my dogs will call off from chasing squirrels (a game to them), wild turkeys, stock and chickens etc but I don't take the chance where settes (holes in the earth) are concerned, not sure I could call them off from entering a sette. Which is why I know where every sette (a sette is a hole/den in the earth btw) around my farm and the neighboring land. Also I walk every trial grounds for agility before I allow my dog/s off leash at the trial outside of the ring /warm up area, just in case. Because I don't carry tools with me to dig a dog out of the ground at agility trials lol.
> 
> It is so common for jrts to find trouble down in the earth with non working people that there is T.R.A.P.P.E.D. A group of experienced terrier people across N.A that will come and help people get their dog safely out of the earth. Because there are three reasons why a jrt doesn't come out of the earth on their own.
> 1-located and working quarry (usually you hear them baying and moving, good sign)
> ...


Luckily, in the 12 years they've had them, they've never really had a problem.


----------

